# [Blu-Ray] Which one supports MKV from a USB Hard Drive?



## maschoemaker (Feb 6, 2010)

Hey all, 

Most recently in a store I bought a Philips BDP-3100. The purchase was not scheduled until we were in the store itself. 
I have a western digital media player (WDTV). Unfortunately we have just one of those Philips TV's where the player's remote control fails about 3/4 of the time thanks to infrared lights. When purchasing a Blu-Ray in the shop the requirement was that it can play MKV's from a USB hard drive, replacing that media player. So I walk up to an employee to ask whether it can. "Yes it can", there seemed to be no doubt with him. So we bought that thing. Today I checked if the Blu Ray player actually can play MKV from a USB hard drive: no it can't... 
Fine, I was very nicely misinformed there in the store 

Anyway, I think I can still exchange it for one another. The player is not unpacked (and I can always play the, I still know the face). So I am now looking for Blu-ray players that can play MKV from Hard drive. However, almost every player can play MKV from USB 2.0, but nowhere is told whether a hard drive is supported. 
Why do I ask? In a review on the internet I saw that the better version, the Philips BDP-7500 only supports up to 160GB of storage and people are continuesly talking about flash drives.
However, I'm looking for a Blu-ray player that supports really all hard drives! For example, 1TB or 2TB ... I can't find whether it can! 

Does anyone have such experience with the Samsung BD-C5900, for instance? Does it support larger hard drives? 

Also, can one of those players also play MKV from a home burnt DVD or Blu-Ray?
Then finally a question about 7.1 analog outputs (to see if they are worth the extra cost). I have here an amplifier with two speakers and a separate subwoofer connected to that the amp. There is a crossover on the sub itself, but the frequencies are not filtered from the main towers. Can I also connect the blu ray directly to the sub itself through the subwoofer output and devide the other 7 channels into the front two channels? So a sort of 2.1 output function type?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

maschoemaker said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Most recently in a store I bought a Philips BDP-3100. The purchase was not scheduled until we were in the store itself.
> I have a western digital media player (WDTV). Unfortunately we have just one of those Philips TV's where the player's remote control fails about 3/4 of the time thanks to infrared lights. When purchasing a Blu-Ray in the shop the requirement was that it can play MKV's from a USB hard drive, replacing that media player. So I walk up to an employee to ask whether it can. "Yes it can", there seemed to be no doubt with him. So we bought that thing. Today I checked if the Blu Ray player actually can play MKV from a USB hard drive: no it can't...
> ...


Hello,
The only BDP that I know for sure supports MKV files that large is the OPPO BDP-93 which even includes an ESATA Port. I have no experience with the Samsung.

So are you not using any Preamplifier at all? If not, I am not sure I understand how you can control the volume let alone sum the 7 Analog Channels into the Amplifier directly. What kind of Amplifier are you using? Might it be an Integrated Amplifier with a Preamp Section?
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

There are plenty of blu-ray players that play Divx, but fewer that play MKV containers as far as I know. What are some of the models you're seeing that are listed as being able to play MKV containers? Oppo does, samsung, and the new Panasonics are listed, but inexpensive options are few and far between it seems. The models I found through a google search seem to be around the $300 mark.

If a player can play off a USB stick, it can play off a hard drive, though the drive may have to be formatted in Fat32 or other non-NTFS file system which limits the capacity. You could format several smaller partitions.

You may also run into a problem with non-powered drives. The USB port may not provide enough current to spin the platters.

Have you considered the Popcorn Hour C200? Would likely cost you a bit more once decked out with an external blu-ray player, but would do everything you're looking for and more.

I've tried most everything: Started with VCD and SVCD in compatible players, moved to one of the first philips units with USB, various streamers including the early popcorn hour units. In the end, a simple HTPC with no real media frontend and a capable miniture keyboard is what I use. Easy to add storage, plays every file without question, and lets me check my email, rate movies, play games.


----------



## PhatKidd (Jan 24, 2011)

I have a samsung 6500 player. I also have the option on my 65" 6500. It. Works great after you find the software to download to your pc. I believe it called samsung pc share. With alot of media it will take a wile for the software after adding alot of data several tb. Once it is recognized by the software works great. I will be adding 2 more of the 6500 to different rooms.


----------



## maschoemaker (Feb 6, 2010)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> The only BDP that I know for sure supports MKV files that large is the OPPO BDP-93 which even includes an ESATA Port. I have no experience with the Samsung.
> 
> So are you not using any Preamplifier at all? If not, I am not sure I understand how you can control the volume let alone sum the 7 Analog Channels into the Amplifier directly. What kind of Amplifier are you using? Might it be an Integrated Amplifier with a Preamp Section?
> ...


I'm sorry (language difference) amplifier in dutch means amplifier + pre-amplifier. An English amplifier would in dutch be an end-amplifier. I'm using a NAD C370. If there is no control of what I mentioned (2.1 support on pre-out) a more logical solution to that would be to place an active crossover in between the pre-out and the main-in. That would then be the MiniDSP (with which I can also equalize the room with the right tools) or the Reckhorn F-1 (but that's sold out, though I think cheaper). Currently the subwoofer is just connected to pre-out 2. In combination with two KEF Q7's that means the frequencies of 40-80hz are produced double :s. (although I do set up the subwoofer louder for movie effects).









(source: http://www.hometheaterforum.com/forum/thread/251570/fs-nad-c370-integrated)

@eugovector
That would be a nice option! The Popcorn. Even though, considering that price I may as well buy a PS3 :s.
An HTPC would also be great, but too expensive and would be to difficult for my parents to be able to use it themselves (since I'm a student and I'm only home in the weekends).



PhatKidd said:


> I have a samsung 6500 player. I also have the option on my 65" 6500. It. Works great after you find the software to download to your pc. I believe it called samsung pc share. With alot of media it will take a wile for the software after adding alot of data several tb. Once it is recognized by the software works great. I will be adding 2 more of the 6500 to different rooms.


So it can? So I have to connect the hard drive to my pc first, let the software index it, so that the blu-ray player can play it?


----------



## PhatKidd (Jan 24, 2011)

Example... I have 3 internal hdd on my pc with samsung pc software and yes it must index it may take quite a wile depending on the amount of data you have. My samsung BR. Player (6500) then can stream movies music pictures. Yes it will do mkv! Home this helps


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Alright you have in our parlance an Integrated Amplifier. Now it makes a great deal more sense. I would really check out the OPPO BDP-93EU. I absolutely love mine and it handles all the things you need.

As for Mutichannel Outputs, it is important for you as you can set the BDP up 2 Channel with a Subwoofer. Otherwise, the only way for your Subwoofer to be in the equation would be to run it via the High Pass Connection and running Speaker Cables to the Subwoofer from your Speakers.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## maschoemaker (Feb 6, 2010)

I traded it in for a Samsung BD-C5500, I had a great deal for that (paid 100 euro's, cheapest online store is 140 euro's)
The OPTO seems really nice but it's 5 times more expensive.

Edit: works perfectly! MKV plays fine from a 1TB hard drive!


----------

